# Want to create EU-based friend group



## VillageDuck (Mar 31, 2020)

Hello, European friends! 

Corona-virus lockdown has dried up all my regular streams of work (the hazards of the media industry!), so I have a lot of spare time during the day right now - figure it's a perfect time to make some friends close to my timezone.

I'm currently semi-active, dropping in for a few 15-30 minute sessions throughout the day. Keeping things fairly untamed, with only using the starting area for houses and buildings for now... planning to complete terraform and move everything about further down the line once I've unlocked everything and built up a huge reserve of bells.

Reckon I'd get more out of that if when I dropped in there were others about too! That and expanding my turnip prices options... 

I'm based in the UK myself, so anyone in the EU (or elsewhere that shares similar timezones) would be welcome to say hi. 

I'm not hugely comfortable with the idea of publicly posting my Switch friend-code for everyone to see, so how about anyone interested just drop a reply in here and we coordinate via PM to set things up a little later?

Would be good to hear a bit about where you live and your approach/play-style too!


----------



## Maxibradders (Mar 31, 2020)

*Also in UK*

Hi, 
I'm also based in the UK. New Horizons is my first venture into Animal Crossing and I'm loving it so far. 
Up until now I've been busy learning the game so my island isn't very pretty but I'm trying to do some work on it now. I'm still pretty early in the game (Museum and shop unlocked, only 4 residents so far). 
Would be nice to have a few people I can visit for shopping and maybe fruit trading but I'm also not one for putting my switch code out into the internet for everyone to see. 
Obviously I'd be interested in trading FCs with anyone else who posts on this thread.


----------



## VillageDuck (Mar 31, 2020)

Maxibradders said:


> Hi,
> I'm also based in the UK. New Horizons is my first venture into Animal Crossing and I'm loving it so far.
> Up until now I've been busy learning the game so my island isn't very pretty but I'm trying to do some work on it now. I'm still pretty early in the game (Museum and shop unlocked, only 4 residents so far).
> Would be nice to have a few people I can visit for shopping and maybe fruit trading but I'm also not one for putting my switch code out into the internet for everyone to see.
> Obviously I'd be interested in trading FCs with anyone else who posts on this thread.


My island is far from pretty myself, so no worries there! Have dropped you a PM. Glad to hear you're loving your first Animal Crossing experience!


----------



## HElizaJ (Mar 31, 2020)

I'm also based in the UK, I'm from England, hello! I've finished the sort of main story (unlocking all the new features) but my island is far from finished. I've been active pretty much all day every day since the game came out but I eventually will fall into my usual routine of playing the game non stop and then not playing for months and... so on. 
But I would be more than happy to have a few friends to play online with and trade with when I am active! I've been playing animal crossing since Wild World and it's always been one of my favourite games ^^


----------



## callie14x (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi There! I'm based in the Netherlands and like your idea. My island also isn't that pretty at the moment but I'm doin' my best.


----------



## HElizaJ (Apr 1, 2020)

I just thought I'd say this where you can all see it, if any of you want non-native fruit, I can give you some! I have all the fruit on my island but my native is apples


----------



## VillageDuck (Apr 1, 2020)

Great! Thank you both for swinging by - I've sent a Switch friend request to you both.

(Maxibradders - I received two out-of-the-blue friend requests yesterday so let me know which one is yours and I'll accept it)



HElizaJ said:


> I just thought I'd say this where you can all see it, if any of you want non-native fruit, I can give you some! I have all the fruit on my island but my native is apples


Very kind! What fruit do you have?

Same offer goes from me to everyone else here - I have oranges and cherries available now, with pears and apples ready for harvest in next couple of days.


----------



## HElizaJ (Apr 1, 2020)

VillageDuck said:


> Great! Thank you both for swinging by - I've sent a Switch friend request to you both.
> 
> (Maxibradders - I received two out-of-the-blue friend requests yesterday so let me know which one is yours and I'll accept it)
> 
> ...



I'm going to make sure I've added everyone at some point later on this evening, and I have apples, oranges and pears available at the moment. I'm currently growing peaches and cherries


----------



## Emast20 (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi,  I am also in the uk and would love to make new friends I am only 3 days into the game so very early stages I would be happy to share fruit, flowers etc. I have peaches, bamboo and soon cherries.


----------



## Maxibradders (Apr 5, 2020)

VillageDuck said:


> (Maxibradders - I received two out-of-the-blue friend requests yesterday so let me know which one is yours and I'll accept it)


Sorry it took me a while to get back to you. My Nintendo ID is Unsungman  

Also you can buy turnips at my island for 99 bells if anyone is interested.


----------



## jh2352 (Apr 5, 2020)

I’m in the UK too and would love to make some friends in the game  I think my friend code is on my profile? I’m very new to this site!


----------



## Mu~ (Apr 5, 2020)

Hello, I live in Spain and I'm interested in trading cherry blossom diy's and flowers, maybe sell foreign fruit and turnips as well. Lmk if interested.


----------



## Marzipan (Apr 5, 2020)

Same here, guy form Germany. I have peaches, all the random Nook items (Grey Dino, Red Superhero, Blue/White lighthouse etc.) to trade one day when we all have more miles to get them (still waiting for the ability to terraform) and so on. Up to hang out and exchange ideas.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 5, 2020)

Oh cool I'm from the Netherlands too! (wasin response to callie but the quote didn't work lol)

This is a nice idea I'd like to be part of this as well. Currently I've been playing daily since launch pretty much all day. Nothing else to do so...

Why not make some kind of Discord server or something similar?


----------



## navleost (Apr 5, 2020)

Hey, im from Denmark and would love to have some friends, would be nice to have someone i can send in game letters :b


----------



## Shyria (Apr 5, 2020)

Hi there! I'm from France and would love to make some EU buddies since we probably all share one single time zone (more or less)
I have oranges as native fruits, cherries, pears & apples growing.
My shop usually sells pansies, mums, yacinths and windflowers!


----------



## VillageDuck (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi guys!
Sorry I've been busy for a few days so haven't monitored this thread (nor this site - I love the new design!)
Maybe we should organise a little in-island get-together as a meet'n'greet? Maybe a catalogue swapping party?



lars708 said:


> Why not make some kind of Discord server or something similar?


This might be a good idea once we get going, though I'll warn I try to stay very un-plugged from social media messaging services for mental wellbeing reasons - I'll be a slow participant.


----------



## Water Creature (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi, I guess I'm late to the party, but I'm based in Czech Republic, so I'm also in a similar time zone. I currently have peaches, pears and coconuts. If anyone is interested, DM me and I'll send you my FC


----------



## Ophea (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi! Might be a bit late, but I'm from Belgium and also looking to make some friends. New horizons is my first AC game and I'm really liking it so far.  My native fruit is oranges and I also have coconuts and bamboo


----------



## FancyThat (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi all, i'd also be interested based in the UK. lockdown is so boring lol love to meet up


----------

